# If This Doesn't Make You Sad ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I don't think anything will .. I think this is a dog attacked duck:

http://www.rims.net/2006Jun24

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Really bad maul on this duck, have you any way of knowing if any organs were
damaged from the attack? Sure hope this pulls through with all of these nasty wounds, Terry.

fp


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

That poor, poor little duck, that's absolutely heartbreaking All my positive energy is being sent his/her way.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Heartbreaking but also apparently a common injury in waterfowl. 

I know that you know exactly how to treat that, Terry, and hope it pulls through. Other less experienced members might appreciate this link which gives information on how to treat and dress the wound. You have to scroll down to "dog bites". Orabase might have a different brand name in the US, it was developed for the treatment of mouth ulcers.

http://www.worldwidewounds.com/2003/november/Cousquer/Avian-Wound-Management-Part-2.html#

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Terry,

Oh, so sad, what is your prognosis, and is she going to your vet?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, everyone. So far so good. She seems a little stronger and able to almost get her legs under her to stand .. still not quite able but better than yesterday.

I don't think the wound got any organs, but I am concerned if there is damage to her spine. We will be seeing Dr. Lee on Monday, and I'll know more then.

Thanks for the wound link, Cynthia. The use of Orabase was interesting .. that's a canker sore pain relief medication here also .. made by Colgate. That is a really good and helpful site. I had cleaned the wound area, packed it with antibiotic cream, and loosely covered it with a gauze dressing. 

Terry


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I hope it does pull through. That is such a sad sight to see. It's too bad. But maybe in time it will regain full use of its legs.

We'll all be praying for it to get well.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks Garye. The duck is still doing OK .. not well .. but OK tonight. It breaks my heart to see the pain that shows in her eyes and how she holds her head. Even though she is on pain meds, she is still very uncomfortable.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

She's dead as of 9:15 PDT.. She tried, and I tried .. it didn't work.

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Oh Terry, so sorry to hear this.....you and she DID try and try your best...

Linda


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm sorry you lost her, as Linda said you did your best and as we all know but don't want to accept we can't save them all


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Terry, I'm very sorry about the duck, you always do your best, I'm sure the duck did as well. But, there was a lot of mauling and trauma and the duck seemed to be in such pain. S/he is somewhere safe without suffering now.

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks all .. I am very saddened by this one .. It was a pitiful case, and I wasn't able to help.

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

I'm sorry that the duck didn't make it...the injuries looked quite extensive and the whole circumstances didn't sound good

You of all people know that this is just how things go...it never is easy and the heartbreak is always looming....I'm sorry


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> It was a pitiful case, and I wasn't able to help.


You were able to help her, Terry, and I know that she was a lot more comfortable in your care than she would have been and that she appreciated that.

Cynthia


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Wow, I feel like I had just made a post... and then it died. The poor thing. All I can say is that it was lucky to have reached you in the end. You cared enough to give it all you could.

That bird was lucky in that sense.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Terry,

I'm sorry to hear she passed away. You DID make a difference providing comfort & care, that is all that can be done sometimes. 

Sending you a BIG comforting hug.


----------



## J2thelybeck (Jun 19, 2005)

thats soo sad I hope the little guy pulls through I lost my cayuga duck that I raised from a duckling last week to a dog. the dog jumped my 6ft. fence into my backyard where my ducks were swimming in their kiddy pool luckily the dog only got one .


----------

